# Would cockatiel poop make good fertilizer?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Kinda like manure  would it make good fertilizer? I heard you can make tea out of bat guano so there must be a use for cockatiel poop.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm composting everything that lands on the bottom of my birds' trays, so I'll let you know. This includes their poop, discarded seeds and hulls, discarded produce, newspaper, and shredded wood and leaves from their toys. I'll be adding yard waste to get some greenery in there, so it won't be an exact test, but we'll see.

Chicken poop is an excellent fertilizer, so I don't see why other birds with similar diets wouldn't also produce good fertilizer.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

cknauf said:


> I'm composting everything that lands on the bottom of my birds' trays, so I'll let you know. This includes their poop, discarded seeds and hulls, discarded produce, newspaper, and shredded wood and leaves from their toys. I'll be adding yard waste to get some greenery in there, so it won't be an exact test, but we'll see.
> 
> Chicken poop is an excellent fertilizer, so I don't see why other birds with similar diets wouldn't also produce good fertilizer.


lol yeah I saw farmers using chicken poop as fertilizer with great results. Problem is...don't really have anything to fertilize in the suburbs


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You could start a garden! I've been learning the past few years, and really enjoy it. I have two small vegetable beds that I'll be expanding this year. It's incredible the yields I got.


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope your experiment with cockatiel compost works. please let us know. I have a veggie garden myself and while my babies can't enjoy the onions they sure do enjoy the peppers, green beans, peas, basil, rosemary and such other things. Im not too sure of doing squashes because nobody in my family really eats that veggie but im really considering it because of my feather babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I call it cockatiel guano and toss it out in the yard along with the rest of their debris. The wild birds eat the leftover food bits and the rest goes into the soil. There aren't any noticeable results that I can tell you about, but I would expect it to contain the same kind of beneficial organic compounds that any other kind of poop has.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Tielfan, that's a very good idea!


----------

